
The Age of Creativity (2017) - Thevet
https://thewalrus.ca/the-age-of-creativity/
======
ideonexus
Reminds me of something I overheard an older artist say when dealing with a
difficult customer who didn't want to pay the asking price for one of her
paintings. When the customer demanded, "Well how long did it take you to paint
it?" The artist replied, "My whole life."

~~~
elcapitan
I have read that anecdote multiple times with Picasso being the artist, but as
he also allegedly said "Good artists copy, great artists steal." ;)

~~~
grasshopperpurp
Speaking of :^)

[https://quoteinvestigator.com/2013/03/06/artists-
steal/](https://quoteinvestigator.com/2013/03/06/artists-steal/)

------
tw1010
If you read a headline and the body of the article is something totally
different than what you expected, your attitude towards the piece starts in a
really negative direction. Why would they mislead the reader into thinking it
is about how now, this generation, is the time when creativity is the biggest
factor for success (which "The Age of Creativity" would imply), when it really
is about something else. The discrepancy between the promise of the headline
and the body makes you not want to read the thing.

~~~
dasil003
Why are you so eager to read something that just confirms your existing ideas?

~~~
tw1010
Nothing in my original post should suggest I think our time is the age of
creativity. I'm kind of ambivalent on the subject actually.

